# Favorite Guitar Solos..........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Magazines do it, so why cant we? Everyone will have a different list. I widdled mine down to 30. I was trying for 10, but I couldnt do it. Of course the list would be somewhat different if we listed them 6 months from now. Here is mine, in no order:
Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street
Kate Bush - James and The Cold Gun (live version)
Ted Nugent - Stranglehold
Alice Cooper - Pass the Gun Around
Mad Max - Stranger
Stratovarious - Kiss of Judas
Slayer - Evil Has No Boundaries
Cross Fire - Scream and Shout
Loudness - Heavy Chains
Accept - Princess of the Dawn
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Deep Purple - Lazy
Def Leppard - Too Late for Love
Destruction - Total Desaster
Motorhead - Stone Dead Forever
Eudoxis - Attack From Above (Canadian content)
Guns and Roses - Sweet Child of Mine
Tokyo Blade - Night of the Blade
Tyrant - Blood Sucking Woman
Frank Soda - Break the Ice (Canadian content)
Helloween - Future World
Icon - Under My Gun
Thor - Thunder on the Tundra (Canadian content)
Kiss - Larger Than Life (Rick Derringer)
Krokus - Fire
Johnny Winter - I Smell Trouble
Vic Vergat - I Believe in Love Music
Manowar - The Secret of Steel
The Rods - Hurricane
Sacrifice - Re-Animation (Canadian content)
Meat Loaf - Sailor to a Siren


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a very tough question here..... you certainly have some fine choices here and yes, it's a very heavily debated subject. Most likely always will be. No EVH?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

EVH is an amzing musician and guitar player, but he doesnt get on my list. I see 2 different styles of solos, ones that express the personal style of the guitar player, and those that blend in with the mood of a song. I prefer the latter, even though some are simple to play. Some of Neil Young's solos are rudementary, especially compared with EVH, but they sure do set the mood. Some of the ones on my list are very simple to play, but they fit the song so well, they never rise above the song, and some of them, you can even hum the solo. I prefer that over 3 million notes in 2 billion styles played with one hand and standing on one leg. And of course like I said, I knew I forgot some, now Im thinking a Mark Kendall one should be in there somewhere..........


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I'm a serious metalhead and shredder, I find myself listen to Another Day's solo (Dream Theater) more often then any other.

Great song; incredible solo. It's ironic how I'm into the full out 12345 nps shred yet I still love that less then 20 second solo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Garry Moore - Parisian Walkways. Followed by Jimi on Machine Gun*


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've always thought some of the best guitar solos (and fills) ever recorded were on Steely Dan records, so here's some of my favorites from them.

Black Friday
Throw Out Your Gold Teeth
Kid Charlemagne
Haitian Divorce
My Old School
Bhodisattva
Reelin' in the Years

also like:

Highway Star - Deep Purple
Not My Cross To Bear - Allman Bros.
Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image
Money - Pink Floyd
Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldair
Whole Lotta Love - Led Zepplin

best understated solo:

Robert Fripp's four second, single bent note solo on Cat Food - King Crimson

I'm sure I'm forgetting some real gems.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

i like 
crazy train-randy rhoads
floods-dimebag
sweet child o mine-slash
whole lotta love-jimmy page
purple haze-hendrix
some zakk wylde stuff too


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried to reply to this the other day but couldn't pull it off. I'll take another shot!

In no particular order...

Down By the Seaside - Zeppelin
Comfortably Numb - Floyd
November Rain - GnR

That's all that jumps out today. I could add any Dave Murray solo from the mid 80's, any number of Iommi solos, plenty more Pagey, & all kinds of Hendrix & SRV. I generally dig the more laid back & soulful solos than the shred-fests. Kind of strange being a metalhead...


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*The Great Kat*

I'm surprised with all the shredders on this site that nobody has mentioned The Great Kat! I'm not ashamed to admit she scares the heck out of me...

http://www.greatkat.com/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

There are so many great solos, but the one that always stuck in my mind was the solo from "Peg" by Steely Dan. A guy named Jay Graydon did it. Also I should mention "Cause we've ended as lovers" by Jeff Beck. I never get tired of listening to that!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I'm surprised with all the shredders on this site that nobody has mentioned The Great Kat! I'm not ashamed to admit she scares the heck out of me...
> 
> http://www.greatkat.com/


I used to like the Great Kat, because she puts on a great show, even though I find her stuff too way over the top. She is a fantastic player from a technical stand point, and very few could match her speed and dexterity. What put me off, is when she put down the guitar and began to talk. Outside of her persona, she reminds me of the checkout girl, you know the one, who smokes so much her voice is really raspy, and her choice of words makes you wonder if she ever did made it past the 8th grade. Not that she is stoopid. I am sure she is very intelligent in the field of music, but she just doesnt project much intelligence when she doesnt have her guitar. Of course, lots of musicians are like that. I'd really like to know just how much do you have to smoke to sound like that, not that I ever want to try..........


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

The Great Kat. There's something I haven't heard in a long time. I was never really into shredders, so I didn't really get into her stuff back in the day. And I agree that she comes off as a complete moron. Technically adept, but that's about it.

Oh, and to get that voice, it's 2+ packs a day & probably lots of coffee & hooch...


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

While My Axe Gently Weeps, by George's friend.


----------



## jlagore (Feb 23, 2006)

As of today:

Get Used to It - Giant (Dann Huff)
I Will Be There For You - Asia (Guthrie Govan)
Rosanna - Toto (Steve Lukather)
She's Gotta Be - Keith Urban


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

the messiah will come again-roy buchanan. amazing.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

So many.. 
I'm gonna crawl (LZ)
Still got the blues I think it's called? (Garry Moore)
Time (PF)
I need a dirty woman (PF)


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

alex lifeson's solo on "limelight" is a good'un, but i measure all guitar solos to comfortably numb from the pulse tour. goosebumps every time


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

My choices;

Steely Dan - Change of the Guard (I think Skunk Baxter did this one, not sure)
David Gilmour - The whole Animals cd
Coney Hatch - She's Gone (Steve Shelski, Canadian content)
Saga - What Do I Know (More Canadian content, what a great guitarist)
George Lynch - The Hunter
ZZ Top - Just Got Paid
Van Halen - Push Comes to Shove
Steve Vai - Ladies Night in Buffalo
Al DiMeola - Beijing Demon
Allan Holdsworth - Three Sheets to the Wind


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Solo's*

Anything by Jimmy Page and I really like EVH -Eruption.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Solo's*

I forgot "Always with me, Always with you" by Joe Satriani.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm.... Tough to pick them, but a few that stand out to me:

Brian Setzer - I won't stand in your way (stray Cats)
Scott Gorham - still in love with you (Thin Lizzy)
Ywngie Malmsteen - you don't remember, I'll never forget
Neal Geraldo - hit me with your best shot (Pat Benatar)
Marty Friedman - Lucretia (Megadeth)
Brian May - Killer Queen (Queen)
Jake E Lee - killer of giants (Ozzy)
Claudio Sanchez - welcome home (Coheed and Cambria)
Nuno Bettencourt - Play with me (Extreme)
Django Reinardt - Nuages (Quintet du hot club of france)

There are thousands one I could list i guess, but these really stand out as nearly perfect solos due to factors such as tone, phrasing, context of the song etc.

HCL


----------



## Keendawg (Mar 27, 2006)

cinderella live at moscow music peace festival..theres a solo before they play "nobody's fool" tom keifer plays it and its so wicked i never get bored of it


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

This may be long...

Crazy Train - Ozzy
Breezin - George Benson
Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Fade To Black - Metallica
One - " "
Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver
December Flower - In Flames
Beverly Hills (Mostly the outro) - Weezer
Fuel - Metallica
Were Not Gonna Fall - Children of Bodom
Drowned And Torn Asunder - Trivium
A Gunshot To The Head of Trepidation - " "
Right Now - Van Halen
Panama - " "
No More Tears - Ozzy
Confessions - The Trews
Satch Boogie - Joe Satriani
Glasgow Kiss - John Petrucci
Through The Fire And Flames - DragonForce
And some more that dont come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine would be the solo Alan Holdsworth did for "In the dead of night". Sweet and fluid.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

There are SOOOOOO many great, great solos out there. This is a list off the top of my head. There will be many I will think of later I'm sure.

"And I Love Her" Beatles... George on nylon string guitar....beautiful 
"Lipstick Sunset" John Hiatt....Ry Cooder,... pass the kleenex please
"Cause We've Ended As Lovers" ...and....
"Goodbye Pork Pie Hat".....Jeff Beck ....Can anyone on this planet make a more beautiful noise on electric guitar than Jeff ???? I think not.
"Axis Bold As Love"..Jimi....emotional and powerful
"I Feel Free" Cream...Clapton introduces the world to the Woman Tone
"Brothers in Arms"..Dire Straits...perhaps Mark Knopfler's most tasteful statement in a career full of taste.
"Machine Gun"...Jimi....The mother, the pinnacle, the greatest (IMHO) guitar solo of all time. The whole solo is a statement in talking through your guitar and conveying a idea. But it has three moments that are definitive.
The opening note is one that legends are made. The middle section ( where the beat comes back to a solid two and four) is pure adrneline. And the end is like an exhausted warrior, out of tune and dripping from exhaustion. 
Love it.


cheers
Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ken greer's pedal steel solo on lunatic fringe.

every note that frank marino plays.

danny gatton - the entire "relentless" cd with joey defrancesco.

just about any vince gill solo you'd care to mention.

jeff beck - amen.

honorable mention - kim mitchell.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

to me anythong wit EVH or Jimi Hendrix:rockon2:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just thought of one more ........and it's Canadian. :smilie_flagge17: 

"(Make Me Do) Anything You Want".....A Foot in Coldwater. Paul Naumann's solo is pure taste and beauty. It is a solo you can sing along with. And played through a Leslie to boot. Pure classic.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr Hook

Ah that's beautiful man


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

all great stuff.......how about some more obscure stuff that we should all check out?????

Here's one The Crossroads DVD (EC's concert), one can hear Neal Schon playing the Star Spangled Banner during the credits (no video  )

Ronnie Le Tekro (TNT) can't deal with the vocals but once the coast is clear look out!!!! 

Guthrie Govan is :rockon2: unbelievable and should be the next superstar of rock guitar

Stochelo Rosenberg 

...and JB doing "A Day in the Life"....and faracaster doing JB doing "A Day in the Life" 

Andy


----------

